# 2020 Burton Cartels vs 2021 Cartel X???



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

I think the 2020 Cartel and 2021 Cartel X have the same baseplate, but the Cartel X has a stiffer highback. I’d personally pick the 2020 Cartel for the Typo.


----------



## B.king98 (Jan 23, 2021)

SoaD009 said:


> I think the 2020 Cartel and 2021 Cartel X have the same baseplate, but the Cartel X has a stiffer highback. I’d personally pick the 2020 Cartel for the Typo.


Okay, these are just some lightly used options I found. Both $200CAD. 
I should also add in I’m a beginner-intermediate rider and I have no desire to ride park or anything. Im in the trees, on groomers, and finding powder


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

I have both but in EST. I think I prefer the new Cartel X slightly over the 2020 Cartel but it's miniscule. Both are are are awesome but you get the heel hammock in the X!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

SoaD009 said:


> I think the 2020 Cartel and 2021 Cartel X have the same baseplate, but the Cartel X has a stiffer highback. I’d personally pick the 2020 Cartel for the Typo.


This is a true statement. If the 2020 you're looking at is significantly cheaper than the price on the 2021 cartel x get that. If color and style is important you could get the 2021 cartel (non x) in black. The base plate won't be as stiff but you might like that better.

If price is the same go with the x since you like the style.


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

Jack87 said:


> This is a true statement. If the 2020 you're looking at is significantly cheaper than the price on the 2021 cartel x get that. If color and style is important you could get the 2021 cartel (non x) in black. The base plate won't be as stiff but you might like that better.
> 
> If price is the same go with the x since you like the style.


Thanks for confirming! 

I'd personally get the 2021 Malavita or 2021 Cartel. Either one of them would pair very well with the Typo. The Cartel X is classified as aggressive all-mountain/freeride.


----------



## B.king98 (Jan 23, 2021)

SoaD009 said:


> Thanks for confirming!
> 
> I'd personally get the 2021 Malavita or 2021 Cartel. Either one of them would pair very well with the Typo. The Cartel X is classified as aggressive all-mountain/freeride.


The reason I’m between these 2 is the price, $200cad as I am on a budget. So you’d say the 2020 cartel over the 2021 X?


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

B.king98 said:


> The reason I’m between these 2 is the price, $200cad as I am on a budget. So you’d say the 2020 cartel over the 2021 X?


To be honest whatever you get you'll adjust for as you learn and grow. Eventually responsive is what you'll want anyway so if the x is cheaper or same get the x.


----------



## B.king98 (Jan 23, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> To be honest whatever you get you'll adjust for as you learn and grow. Eventually responsive is what you'll want anyway so if the x is cheaper or same get the x.


Yeah this is what I was thinking! Thanks for the input. They are the same price, cartel X is a year newer, better shape, and right colour. And I know my style of riding will be more all-mountain/free ride focussed as I progress.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

B.king98 said:


> Yeah this is what I was thinking! Thanks for the input. They are the same price, cartel X is a year newer, better shape, and right colour. And I know my style of riding will be more all-mountain/free ride focussed as I progress.


Awesome 👍! There you have it. Pull the trigger before it's gone and enjoy the ride! I have me some black Cartel Xs I used for first time on Saturday and I liked them a lot.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

The cartel x is my favorite binding. Much more so than even the malavita


----------

